# A Moody Silent Night (low flutes)



## windshore (Dec 24, 2010)

Had to create something for a couple of flutes I'm testing. I've always loved the moody sound of the Bass flute!

This piece used 2 Bass flutes 1 Alto Flute and a simple keyboard instrument from Omnisphere. 

http://windshoremusic.com/holiday/Silent%20Eve.mp3

Happy Holiday!


----------



## Rob (Dec 24, 2010)

These flutes have a beautiful tone, they are live instruments, right? The accompanying key reminds me of FM synths, I don't die for that sound now, but your piece is very nice nonetheless...


----------



## windshore (Dec 24, 2010)

Yep, live flutes. I wasn't planning to keep the keyboard in but it sounded a bit more Christmas-ee to leave it in ha!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 24, 2010)

beautiful playing as always!

thanks for all your help this year!


----------



## windshore (Dec 24, 2010)

thanks Craig!
Hope you get lots of momentum with the new album!!!


----------

